# raid1 setup ?? HELP



## rconrad (Feb 25, 2011)

have a poweredge 1800 running SBS2003 with a cerc 1.5/6ch raid controller card using a single 80gig harddrive. Harddrive is on sata 0. Bought 2 750gig harddrives to install. Can i install new drives on sata 1 and sata 2 and setup as dynamic and mirror. If so then can i with software copy old 80gig drive sata 0 to sata 1 then pull out old harddrive and set sata 1 now to sata 0 and sata 2 to sata 1 and make it work. I have never setup up a raid or messed with servers, i have researched some on the internet and get pieces here and there, but dont know if what i want to do will work or if there is a better way of doing it, dont want to have to reinstall software due to down time and inexperience. Have purchased SBS2008 premium 64bit which i will upgrade after getting raid1 setup, which will recognize the 12gigs of memory, which SBS2003 standard 32bit won't. Any help would be highly appreciated, i will take step by step instuctions or screen shots or anything that will help. This is a plea for some help, dont wont to mess things up, important data that i cant lose or have down for a long period. Again any help would be appreciated, Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You can't copy a hard drive onto a single drive of a mirror like that. The only solution that I know will work (but not necessarily the only solution) Is to use drive imaging software like Acronis, which supports RAID. The Acronis server software is around $800. You would first need to create the mirror, and then boot from the Acronis media and clone the 80gig drive to the mirror. Then yank the 80gig drive and boot from the mirror.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You can't upgrade from a 32 bit to a 64 bit OS, it has to be a clean install. If you want to migrate your settings, you'll need to setup a temp DC to takeover for this one, then you can "migrate" back to this hardware after setting up the RAID.

You may want to check out Swing Migration, see http://www.sbsmigration.com, found that via Google, never used/heard of it before.


----------



## properwichita (Mar 1, 2011)

Swing Migrations (from the link above) works well. I've used their documentation on a couple of projects, including an SBS 2003 to SBS 2003 migration to new hardware.



Kevin


----------

